

Is jailbreaking killing DropZap 2 with one star reviews in the App Store? - amichail

Check out the slaughter:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dropzap-2/id378977964?mt=8<p>I have reasons to suspect that jailbreaking is responsible for DropZap 2 v2.1's freeze and subsequent crash on launch reported by some users.<p>Please give the app a try.  If your device is not jailbroken and it still freezes/crashes on launch for you, please let me know.
======
covercash
I love playing the original when I have a few minutes to kill. I just
downloaded DZ2 and I haven't experienced any freeze or crash issues in the 10
minutes I've been playing it (non-jailbroken 4.3.5). Could the recent reviews
be iOS 5 beta users?

~~~
amichail
I think most people encountering this problem are using iOS 4.

------
raffij
Jailbreak 4.3.3 no problem on start or play for five minutes.

